# Any ideas for these legs?



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

A friend of my wife would like me to build this table. I have some ideas about building the legs but have never tackled anything like this. Any ideas about how I would go about making the legs without bending stock?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

You can make those with a bandsaw to rough the shape then alot of rasping to get it down to final shape.

Your other option is to buy them and add to your project. I found this link real quick.

http://www.tablelegs.com/Legs/DiningTableLegs/QueenAnneDiningTableLegs.aspx


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Dave. I planned on rough cutting them on the bandsaw. I've never attempted cabriol legs so this will be my introduction. The part that stumps me is the detail that extends from the legs and stretches across the bottom of the table. Do you think that I should/will have to use two different pieces of wood to get this look? I thought about joining two pieces, essentially in L-shape and then doing what you suggested. What do you guys think?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I think your on the right track. You've got more guts than I do to attempt such a feat.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I am just as nuts as you I would attempt it too. But I would use a combonation of steam bending AND the bandsaw unless it would bend that much in which case you wouldn't need to do any cutting. 

I do not have any experience steam bending but it does not look to daunting to me. Building a simple steam bending chamber and steamer is not very involved. Makinf the bending jigs and getting the shapes and radii you want will be the challenge.

If you know you don't want to bend them though, I guess you have to use some large solid stock glued together or else glue up some stock and cut it out. The glue up might avoid movement better than the solid stock all things considered. 

Whatever you decide please keep us updtaed with pictures too preferably. We like pictures.


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't think cutting the legs from stock and bringing it together is good.
Take a look at the table ends, the legs split on each corner and fork to the front and to the sides.

I'd say strip laminate in a caul, and shape by hand.
The caul would have to cover the front and end.
Make the first one from poplar to practice.

You could also alternate light wood/dark wood in the laminations.
jim


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Good Lord


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

Please do let us know how this turns out. Woodworkers love unique complicated works there stories and pics (and I have to admit,, prices) .

bullhart are you 10th mtn. ? I've done allot of work with them,, just curious if we've crossed paths.
jim


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I was from 93-97


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

BULLHART said:


> I was from 93-97


I can't remember the exact date, but I think that was during the Haiti job. If you were a part of that, I hauled 10th Mtn. all over that paradise.


Haiti:blink: , We were providing jobs for them,, it took those people about 2 weeks to refuse to work on Sundays. 

They sold lumbs (graded by size) for home building materials.
They collected milky ditch water for drinking.
Some cardboard homes had to be picked up when the tide came in each day.
We were forbidden to give items to them,, it caused riots.

jim


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I was tied up in another part of Africa at that time. One hell of a scene there.

Sorry to misdirect your thread rnt80/ I look forward to seeing how you decide to make those legs. Take lots of pics.

Solid, if you feel like shootin chit, drop me a pm or email me. We have probably swallowed the same dust.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Go for it man, it isn't as hard as it looks. Cut like gabriol legs so high up then cut seperate pieces then glue. Just watch how you layout the grain before you cut. Need the strength of the leg not to be compromised.Doing it in sections will make the parts stronger than anything you can do trying to make a whole single part.Use pine and make a prototype so you can learn from your mistakes and not waste money and expensive wood. After making one the second won't seem so impossible to do. If your intimidated you will never learn in this trade. Good luck . Mitch


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

Mitch, thanks for the heads up. I have already done exactly what you suggested. I glued up some pine and cut out a practice leg. It went pretty well. I have a really good idea of how this will come together. I will post pictures when I am done detailing the process.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*rnt80*

Good man. I can't wait to see some pictures. Good luck. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

How's it coming rnt?


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for checking in. I have glued up the top and the stock for the legs. I cut out a prototype for the legs and that went well. Things are on the backburner right now. I just had hip surgery and will have to wait a week or so until I can get back to the project. I want to build the actual table top first and then tackle the legs. I will get some pics up as I go along.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

I'm almost done when the table. I have a couple of small things to do and then I can start the finishing process. Thanks for the initial advice and encouragement.


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice job rnt80.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm impressed!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Bravo!


----------



## WonderMonkey (Oct 9, 2007)

That looks very nice.


----------



## chubby190 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow. What kind of finish do you have planned for it?


----------



## Daveb (May 3, 2007)

Hey, nice legs! (table legs, that is).

Looks like the table top and sides are hardwood faced plywood. If so, how did you have the edges meet. I can't see the seams. Or did you apply a thin laminate? 

I'd like to learn to hide the cut edge of plywood where two panels come together at 90 degrees. On one project, I recessed the exposed edge a bit and added a solid strip to face the edge, but it was a pain.


----------



## rnt80 (May 26, 2007)

Daveb said:


> Hey, nice legs! (table legs, that is).
> 
> Looks like the table top and sides are hardwood faced plywood. If so, how did you have the edges meet. I can't see the seams. Or did you apply a thin laminate?
> 
> I'd like to learn to hide the cut edge of plywood where two panels come together at 90 degrees. On one project, I recessed the exposed edge a bit and added a solid strip to face the edge, but it was a pain.


Thanks for the kind words guys, it means a lot to me to get the approval of fellow woodworkers. I'll probably start finishing the table next week. The top will be sprayed with a black lacquer and the legs painted with a distressed gold finish....the customer's wishes, not mine. The top is laminated maple, not plywood. The edges are mitered and are held together with biscuits. I could've used plywood and done the same thing but the customer wanted the weight and density of solid wood. It raised the cost for her but that was what she wanted. I'll post some pics of the finished product when I'm done.


----------



## wudworkermike (Oct 15, 2007)

those legs are very cool. nice job. while i was reading the threads i was trying to think a way to make them, came up empty handed. very nice


----------

